# Help me identify this instrumental please (so far nothing did it)



## Aphrodite (Dec 8, 2014)

http://www.watzatsong.com/en/name-that-tune/419419.html

It remind's me of Vivaldi's Four Seasons, I believe it's a Oboé + Violin. 
If you need a longer clip I can post it.

Thank you


----------



## Aphrodite (Dec 8, 2014)

Only like 3 people listened to it.. should i ask this in a different section?


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

Sounds like commercial music to me


----------



## Aphrodite (Dec 8, 2014)

It's a trailer so there are voices above the music. But that is not commercial music.


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

I'd be very surprised if it wasn't - commercial archives are full of music like that. Unless it's something like Michael Nyman or Louis Andriessen - but probably just "inspired by".


----------

